# Azul Peacock Bass



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I found one from a private seller!!!

Azul Peacock Bass! 

It's under stress at the moment, so no blue color!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

nice find, i wish i had two 180s so i could keep my cichla. Now you can change your signature lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> nice find, i wish i had two 180s so i could keep my cichla. Now you can change your signature lol


nope, this one is very AGGRESSIVE toward my datnoids, unlike my previous pair!!!!

going to bring it to the fish store tomorrow

and my search continues!


----------

